
Ask HN: How to come back as a dev? - throwprojectdev
Hi,<p>I was developer for some years (mostly on backend). Then I moved to a job in a big corp which is more on product &#x2F; project management but... I&#x27;m clearly not happy with the job (and the company is not happy with my work). After some years trying to be better in my job, I have really hard time to go at work everyday. (Sorry for the lack of precision, trying to stay anonymous). I&#x27;m around 35 (but started late to work).
I&#x27;m thinking to go back to the dev side but I feel totally lost on how to move.<p>I tested some CS&#x2F;new dev language&#x2F;other related skill through MOOCs&#x2F;teaching website, but it&#x27;s: too easy and I just feel bored after an hour (a loop &#x2F; if statement is the same no matter the language) or a bit too complex and I lack the energy to make progress after a whole day of work.<p>I tested to work on personal project but I had a similar result: small stuff are easy but useless&#x2F;boring (oh another todolist app), complex stuff are way too bigger for a wannabe-comeback-dev.
And on the top of it you add the time lost to try to install&#x2F;configure things correctly (i&#x27;m really not the devops&#x2F;hack another tool in 5 minutes kind).<p>Any advice?
======
katelynsk
Try to choose the idea of your project based on what you are interested in,
and not on the complexity of the task. Do not focus on tools, technologies, or
anything similar - just think about a goal or subject to your taste. You can
even come up with something completely new, which is not created yet. Perhaps,
if you are really interested in what you are doing, it does not matter how
simple or complicated it is, and how much time it can take.

------
Mononokay
Maybe try contributing to some open source software? It could be a way to help
you get back to being comfortable with larger undertakings project-wise.

